# L1 Accelerating Shots



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

Something I've found common on my first batch of L1 shots is that the shot pours through faster towards the end than at the beginning. Reiss recommends that it should pour at a bout 1g per second, and the videos I've seen seem to bear this out (at a fairly steady rate). I've had a few that are bang on for about 10-15 seconds, but then i start to pour through quite a bit quicker. This seems counter-intuitive given the decrease in pressure on a lever machine. What could be causing this?

Flufs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again what are you dosing , what are you extracting ( weight ) in what time...

Your using a hand grinder and fresh coffee presumably ? What roast date


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Again what are you dosing , what are you extracting ( weight ) in what time...
> 
> Your using a hand grinder and fresh coffee presumably ? What roast date


I'm using Rave Signature roasted around 2 weeks ago. Going with the standard recommendations from Reiss so dose 15.8g in stock basket, 5sec pre-infusion aiming for around 27g out in 27s.

Last shot was ticking along nicely but then accelerated and I hit 27g probably shortly after 20s.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Your grinder at a guess, it is just not up to the job, until you get a great grind quality you will be all over the place


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK using a naked pf? Does the extraction look like one even cone forming or lots of streams and gaps?

If an even extraction then I'd try grinding finer to slow the extraction down.

But really first question is

" what does it taste like ? "


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Your grinder at a guess, it is just not up to the job, until you get a great grind quality you will be all over the place


Hausgrind I think ?

Although not amazing in the cup for espresso it will adjust and go fine and consistent enough for an even extraction, across 27 seconds taste wise - Looses a lot of the nuances and clairty in taste that bigger burr grinders will give .


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK using a naked pf? Does the extraction look like one even cone forming or lots of streams and gaps?
> 
> If an even extraction then I'd try grinding finer to slow the extraction down.
> 
> ...


Yes its the naked PF. It fairly quickly establishes a single stream close to the centre.

Tasted pretty good. Had a bit more acidity than I was expecting for that particular coffee, but I'm an inexperienced espresso drinker so my expectations could be wrong. Much to learn - loving it though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Yes its the naked PF. It fairly quickly establishes a single stream close to the centre.
> 
> Tasted pretty good. Had a bit more acidity than I was expecting for that particular coffee, but I'm an inexperienced espresso drinker so my expectations could be wrong. Much to learn - loving it though


Ok grind tad finer ,and stretch your extraction out to them 27g in 27 seconds . If still acidic then stretch then extraction to 29-30g ..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I take it your torr arrived then?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I take it your torr arrived then?


Yes thanks Dave, sorry I meant to post on the black friday thread to say so. Thanks for sorting that for me, looks great next the L1.

Boots -thanks for the tips, what you say makes sense I will see where that gets me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This happens to me sometimes too, I generally grind a bit finer which cures it.

I still think you are dosing far too light, 15.8g was the recommendation a long time ago.

Try getting an IMS or VST basket and going for 18g.


----------

